# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  επισκευή video

## Κώστας Κ.

Πρόκειται για ένα video telefunken, το οποίο βάζοντας την κασέτα  ξεκινάει ο μηχανισμός κανονικά, αλλά δεν αντέχει η τροφοδοσία και  σβήνει!!! 
  Δοκιμάζοντας άλλες λειτουργίες, π.χ. τύληγμα κασέτας μπροστά ή πίσω,  άλλοτε ανταποκρίνεται (με μικρή όμως ταχύτητα) και άλλοτε όχι.
  Μέτρησα με το ωμόμετρο (βέβαια λιγο αξιόπιστη μέθοδος) και δεν είδα κάποιον πυκνωτή στην περιοχή της τροφοδοσίας off. 
  Αν υπάρχει καμιά ιδέα περιμένω....

----------


## xsterg

εχει μια ταση τροφοδοσιας η πολλες? εγω θα δοκιμαζα και με ενα εργαστηριακο τροφοδοτικο.

----------


## Κώστας Κ.

> εχει μια ταση τροφοδοσιας η πολλες? εγω θα δοκιμαζα και με ενα εργαστηριακο τροφοδοτικο.


  Ένα τροφοδοτικό Η.Υ. έχω... Υπάρχει τρόπος;

----------


## STALKER IX

Ενταξει παρε 5-6 τροφοδοτικα παρε και καλωδια και ξεκινα! ημαρτον! γραψε το μοντελο φιλε υπαρχουν 
ανθρωποι που μπορουν να βοηθησουν.

----------


## Κώστας Κ.

> Ενταξει παρε 5-6 τροφοδοτικα παρε και καλωδια και ξεκινα! ημαρτον! γραψε το μοντελο φιλε υπαρχουν 
> ανθρωποι που μπορουν να βοηθησουν.


telefunken video recorder 4940

----------

STALKER IX (24-09-14)

----------


## ezizu

Το έχεις ανοίξει;
Αν ναι, ανέβασε φωτογραφίες πάνω και κάτω (χωρίς τα καπάκια). 
Ο μηχανισμός (τουλάχιστον, αν όχι όλο το μηχάνημα εσωτερικά) μάλλον πρέπει να είναι της JVC .
Όταν λες ξεκινάει ο μηχανισμός κανονικά,προφανώς εννοείς στην εντολή play.
Οπότε, οι οδηγοί της ταινίας σηκώνονται κανονικά ; 
Το drum γυρίζει;
Προφανώς όταν λες σβήνει, εννοείς ότι σβήνει τελείως, νεκρώνει, σαν να μην έχει τάσεις τροφοδοσίας, σωστά;
Σβήνει αμέσως ή μετά από λίγο;
Σίγουρα δεν παρέχει μία τάση τροφοδοσίας το τροφοδοτικό. Έχεις μετρήσει τις τάσεις αυτές;
Το ότι δεν ανταποκρίνεται σωστά στο FF/REW μπορεί να είναι και θέμα συντήρησης, προβληματικών  ιμαντών ,idler κ.ο.κ.

----------

angel_grig (25-09-14), STALKER IX (25-09-14)

----------


## Κώστας Κ.

Οι οδηγοί σηκώνονται κανονικά, η ταινία ξετιλήγεται κανονικά απο το αριστερό καρούλι αλλά αντί να τιληχτεί στο δεξιό, το οποίο γυρίζει λίγο και σταματάει, συσωρεύεται μέσα και αμέσως νεκρώνουν οι τροφοδοσίες και το power σβήνει! Δεν μέτρησα τάσεις (σε ποιά σημεία πρέπει να μετρήσω :Wink: . Το FF/REW, δεν ανταποκρίνεται κατα κανόνα. Αν όμως η ταινία έχει συσωρευθεί, τότε συνήθως ανταποκρίνεται.....

----------


## ezizu

Ναι όντως είναι μηχανισμός της JVC.
Από ότι καταλαβαίνω δεν νεκρώνει - σβήνει τελείως (δηλαδή σβήνει και η οθόνη τελείως), αλλά κάνει power off, όπως όταν πατάς το αντίστοιχο κουμπί on/off στην πρόσοψη. 
Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή δεν μπορεί να μαζέψει την ταινία το δεξί reel και για να μην καταστραφεί η ταινία κάνει power off.
 Ουσιαστικά είναι φυσιολογική λειτουργία του video για την προστασίας της ταινίας.
Θα πρέπει λοιπόν  βασικά, να γίνει μια σωστή συντήρηση στον μηχανισμό (καθάρισμα, λίπανση κ.ο.κ.) ,αλλαγή των ιμαντών, του idler, pinch roller κ.λ.π.

----------


## Κώστας Κ.

Άρα το ανοίγω απο κάτω για να μπώ στο μηχανισμό. 
Η λίπανση γίνεται με λάδι μηχανής ή γράσσο;
                                                                                             Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## ezizu

Ξεκίνα βλέποντας αν είναι σκασμένο το λάστιχο του idler. Αν δεν είναι σκασμένο κάθάρισέ το καλά με ισοπροπηλική αλκοόλη, ή καθαρό οινόπνευμα και δοκίμασε αν κάνει playback. Αν είναι σκασμένο θα πρέπει να το αλλάξεις οπωσδήποτε.

Οπότε μάλλον θα ήταν καλύτερα να βρεις καινούργια ανταλλακτικά ( ιμάντες , idler , pitch roller ) για να προχωρήσεις. Αλλιώς δεν νομίζω να έχει νόημα να αρχίσεις το λύσιμο, ειδικά αν τα λάστιχα είναι καμένα. 
*Πρόσεξε* μην σου ξεχρονίσει ο μηχανισμός όταν θα αφαιρέσεις το mode motor από το κάτω μέρος του μηχανισμού, για να αλλάξεις τον ιμάντα, επειδή μετά δεν θα λειτουργεί σωστά ο μηχανισμός και ίσως γίνει περισσότερη ζημιά. Θα χρειαστεί  οπωσδήποτε βέβαια χρονισμό μετά, για να λειτουργήσει σωστά.
Σωστό είναι να ελεγχθεί και ο mode switch (εγώ θα τον άλλαζα αν μπορούσα να βρω καινούργιο ή στην χειρότερη θα τον καθάριζα, αλλά πάλι θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή στον χρονισμό του με τον μηχανισμό).
Λίπανση βασικά θέλουν τα σημεία που σέρνουν οι οδηγοί της ταινίας (καθώς και σε κάποια άλλα σημεία που προφανώς υπάρχει ήδη ξεραμένο γράσο) . 
Συνήθως από το εργοστάσιο βάζουν γράσο γραφίτη . 
Ίσως θα χρειαστεί (λόγο πολυκαιρίας) και κάπου αλλού λίπανση, αλλά δεν μου έρχεται κάτι τώρα.
Αυτά τα ολίγα για αρχή.

----------


## Κώστας Κ.

Ο.Κ. Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα σε ενημερώσω...

----------


## Κώστας Κ.

Το λάστιχο του idler ήταν κομμένο, κάτι που δε φαινόταν καθώλου, παρά μόνο κατά το καθάρισμα και πάλι κατά τύχη... Αφού δε βρήκα το ίδιο, το κόλλησα τέλεια με κυανοακρυλική κόλλα και το τοποθέτησα, νομίζοντας ότι αυτό ήταν... Όμως πάλι δε δούλεψε. Αφού είδα το κάτω μέρος, δίστασα να ξεμοντάρω. Ο ιμάντας του μοτέρ είναι Ο.Κ. Έκανα πάλι δοκιμή και το μόνο που κατάφερα είναι να τυλιχτεί ολόκληρη η κασέττα μπροστά, βοηθώντας με χτυπηματάκια στο δεξί reel.  Αυτό δεν έγινε κατορθωτό και ανάποδα, δηλαδή να τυλιχτεί πίσω με χτυπηματάκια στο αριστερό reel... Δεν ξέρω άν η περιγραφή βοηθάει...
Σκέφτηκα μήπως να αντικαταστήσω το end sensor led. Τι λές;

----------


## Κώστας Κ.

το πίσω μέρος:

----------


## ezizu

Κώστα αν δεν είναι σωστό το idler, δεν πρόκειται να κάνει ποτέ σωστή περιέλιξη της ταινίας σε καμία κίνηση (FF,REW,PLAY/REC) επειδή πολύ απλά, δεν μπορεί να μεταδοθεί σωστά η κίνηση από το reel motor στο δεξί ή στο αριστερό reel   και ας έδειξε ότι πήγε κάπως να δουλέψει όταν κόλλησες  με κόλλα το λάστιχο. 
Το end sensor led που σκέφτηκες να αντικαταστήσεις, δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με το πρόβλημα του video ,όπως το έχεις περιγράψει.  
Ψάξε να βρεις οπωσδήποτε σωστό  idler ,είτε ολόκληρο το εξάρτημα ή έστω μόνο το λάστιχο στην χειρότερη περίπτωση, γιατί διαφορετικά δεν νομίζω να κάνεις δουλειά.
Εγώ όμως θα επιμείνω και θα σου πω ότι πρέπει να αλλάξεις και  ιμάντες, αλλά είναι πάρα πολύ πιθανών να χρειάζεται αλλαγή και το pitch roller, επειδή είναι και αυτά πολυκαιρισμένα και σίγουρα θα δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα ,αν όχι τώρα, σίγουρα πολύ σύντομα (στην περίπτωση βέβαια που μπορέσει να μπει σε λειτουργία το video χωρίς αυτά να αντικατασταθούν).

----------


## Κώστας Κ.

Μάλιστα... Έχει μέλλον η υπόθεση και δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει τον κόπο...
Όπως και νάχει πάντως με διαφώτισες πλήρως και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Κώστας Κ.

Φίλε Σήφη σου έχω νέα!!
 Όταν έβγαλα το ελατηριάκι του idler, ίσως απο απροσεξία μου ή λόγω φυσιολογικής φθοράς χαλάρωσε λίγω και αυτό έκανε το πρόβλημα. Το κόντυνα ελάχιστα και ώ του θαύματος... το video παίζει κανονικά!!!
Το μόνο που τώρα απέμεινε σαν μικρό όμως πρόβλημα, παρόλο που έκανα πολύ καλό καθαρισμό, είναι ότι βγάζει ένα ελάχιστο θόρυβο στον ήχο (κάτι που θυμίζει το θόρυβο της ταινίας στον παλιό κινηματογράφο) και η ποιότητα της εικόνας δεν είναι τέλεια. Τι λες γι αυτό;

----------


## ezizu

Ίσως να είναι πρόβλημα  τροφοδοσίας, αλλά αυτό είναι θεωρητικό.
Με σύνδεση RF παρουσιάζεται  το πρόβλημα ή και με σύνδεση μέσω του scart;
Το σίγουρο είναι πάντως,ότι μόνο αν κάποιος, με σχετική εμπειρία, δει-ακούσει το πρόβλημα (καλό είναι να γίνουν βέβαια και οι απαραίτητοι έλεγχοι - μετρήσεις) μπορεί να απαντήσει πιο συγκεκριμένα.

Όσο για το idler, εκτός του ελατηρίου, αν το λάστιχο δεν είναι καμένο, κομμένο, σκισμένο κ.λ.π. και είναι σε καλη κατάσταση, τότε (και μόνο τότε) θα λειτουργήσει σωστά και χωρίς προβλήματα, για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα (το πόσο ακριβώς  είναι βέβαια σχετικό) .

----------


## Κώστας Κ.

Η σύνδεση είναι scart. 
   Επίσης αμέσως μετά την επαναλειτουργία, έβγαζε η εικόνα τις γραμμές που βγαίνουν όταν θέλει καθάρισμα η κεφαλή, όχι βέβαια συνεχόμενα αλλά περιοδικά (γραμμές-όχι γραμμές, γραμμές-όχι γραμμές....)Αυτό σταμάτησε μετά απο περίπου μιά ώρα λειτουργίας.

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Φιλε Κωστα το pinch roller ειναι σε καλη κατασταση? Αν ειναι εστω λιγο φθαρμενο τοτε και μπορει να σου μασαει τη ταινια και να παρουσιαζονται tracking errors. Εχω ενα Hitachi VT-8E το οποιο του αλλαξα ιμαντες αλλα θελει καινούργιο idler και pinch roller...

----------

